# What is your favorite EDC Knife?



## Chris (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello all! I am in the midst of writing an article on how to choose a great EDC knife and was wondering if anyone out there had a favorite. I personally carry a CRKT M-21 which I have loved for years but was recently shown an Emerson mini CQC that I may have to upgrade to. That wave opening feature is just awesome.

Anyone have a favorite EDC knife or just a great folder?

If not do you have any particular features that you think of as "must have" for an EDC knife?

Thanks!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I do, a Buck knives Bucklite folder. Have several of them, although I can't really say where most of them are, because I've lost them on our 60 acres at some point or another. Great knives for everyday use, now I paint the handles orange which makes them a hell of a lot easier to find. Hate that Buck quit making them years ago, now I have to search ebay.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

The one people see is a Boker Magnum.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not a regular carrier of a combat knife unless I'm expecting trouble or out on a hike. I have a simple combat knife.

none the less this means my multitool is my EVC






This is my outdoors knife:

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00DRL4RRG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=chrome0f-20

pretty cheap both come in at under $20


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have carried a small 3 inch Victorinox every day since I was a kid. It is not fancy, a 3 inch blade, a 1 inch blade, a bottle opener, a can opener, and two screwdrivers.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

EDC is a SOG Flasback or SOG Flash 2. Plenty of great knives out there but these work for me. Nothing fancy but well built and FAST blade deployment with the assist.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I have 3 favorites depending what I'm doing. My edc folder is the Boker Epicenter. For fixed blade combat/utility knifes are the Kim Breed custom and the Bark River bravo 1.. For my el cheapo is the Boker Kalishnikov auto.. There are SO many great knives out there. You can find one you like pretty easy.


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks all for the responses, I will take a look at those knives.

BTW Just Sayin, great idea painting the handle.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Inor said:


> I have carried a small 3 inch Victorinox every day since I was a kid. It is not fancy, a 3 inch blade, a 1 inch blade, a bottle opener, a can opener, and two screwdrivers.


I have carried the same knife or it's replacement for forty years. I lost my first one after carrying it for nearly 30 years and almost felt like I lost a close friend. I have given the same knives to my sons. You forgot the tweezers and tooth pick. Those come in handy every now and then too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I always carry a common pocket knife, small because it goes in the same pocket as an HKS speedloader of 44 Special (for what is in my other pocket) plus a fixed blade on my belt. Brands/size varies. I buy knives like Barbie buys shoes.
My favorite belt knife is a Kissing Crane 4" hunter with stag handle. It doesn't create negative attention like a Ka Bar USMC Fighting Knife (my all time favorite blade).
I like bayonets, too.:-D


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

My edc is a Kabar/Dozier #4064 bought from AG Russell about 10 years ago.
Pocket clip that's reversible, removable, lock blade.
I use it for everyday knife uses, plus field dress and process deer, hogs, birds, etc.
I keep it clean and sharp.
Cost was $20.00.
Hell of a knife


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I always carry a common pocket knife, small because it goes in the same pocket as an HKS speedloader of 44 Special (for what is in my other pocket) plus a fixed blade on my belt. Brands/size varies. I buy knives like Barbie buys shoes.
> My favorite belt knife is a Kissing Crane 4" hunter with stag handle. It doesn't create negative attention like a Ka Bar USMC Fighting Knife (my all time favorite blade).
> I like bayonets, too.:-D


The Ka Bar is also my all time favorite. It is kind of intimidating when you wear it on your belt. I have the bayonet for my M1903-A3. As long as it is, it seems allot like a short sword. Also it's pretty heavy and I think you could do allot of hurt hitting someone on the head with the blunt side, let alone the sharp one. The bayonet for my Lee-Enfield is also pretty long, but not as heavy.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I recently got a Benchmade mini barrage. I like it a lot.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

My every day carry EDC is a Kershaw Cryo, my bug out is a Gerber LMF -2  . Along with many multi tools, leatherman standard, Wave, Swiss army types .


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi All, thanks again for your responses. Here is the article I was researching for in case you are curious. I mentioned this in my original post. Would be happy to hear any feedback you guys may have:

How To Pick The Best EDC Knife


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Everyday I have a small swiss army knife and a aaa mini maglight on my keychain. Some days I will have my leatherman on my belt. Then I have a yellow evo victorinox on a lanyard in my truck. They are 70$ but are very sharp. Saw too.
I also have a bear grylls survival knife its orange and black but its not very sharp. Gerber makes it. It comes with a case and a principles of survival fold out. Its folded in the case. I don't know why its not that sharp. Not my favorite but it'll do.

My favorite is the Swiss evo victorinox. I want it on my keychain but its just too heavy. It's very sharp. I accidentally cut myself with it once and it was like a deep paper cut the way it cut the skin.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I carry a Schrade Tough Tool (multi-tool similar to Leatherman) in a Nite-Ize case because it doesn't LOOK like a <gasp, oh no!> "forbidden" weapon in the school where I manage facilities. It is definitely not a fighting tool, but it does have a VERY sharp locking blade and some good survival-related tools.

For dress carry, I have a Ken Onion design Kershaw Leek in the sprayed titanium finish. Wicked little toothpick... I can go bigger or smaller as demands dictate and I carry other blades in my BOB.

FWIW, I have also purchased the belt-sander knife sharpener setup. I've tried most of the ways, from hand stoning to the various swing or pull-through sharpeners, and this one is the best of the bunch. Of course, it requires power to operate, but it builds a really nice and very sharp and consistent edge!

Work Sharp WSKTS-1 Knife and Tool Sharpener - Amazon.com

I've used it to restore edges on some pretty horrid knives, including a few really beat up, but high dollar German steel chef knives a friend gave me.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My current EDC knife.
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/bd/4f/92/bd4f92a05d6380216a763ea1c545db10.jpg


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Chris said:


> Hello all! I am in the midst of writing an article on how to choose a great EDC knife and was wondering if anyone out there had a favorite. I personally carry a CRKT M-21 which I have loved for years but was recently shown an Emerson mini CQC that I may have to upgrade to. That wave opening feature is just awesome.
> 
> Anyone have a favorite EDC knife or just a great folder?
> 
> ...


My current EDC is a Sog Flash II, I like it quite a bit. Last EDC was a Kershaw Blur which is a great knife also. I'm pretty particular when it comes to knives I like a heavy blade because I tend to abuse them. I've broken 3 Kershaw Scallion blades abusing them but Kershaw has taken care of every one, a great way to keep me buying there knives by the way.

-Infidel


----------



## cds0699 (Feb 19, 2014)

I love my Benchmade Mini Griptilian. It's lightweight, 3 inch blade, very good quality, and all around ideal Edc type knife.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Seneca said:


> My current EDC knife.
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/bd/4f/92/bd4f92a05d6380216a763ea1c545db10.jpg


I have never had one but know a few people that swear by K Onion knives.. Nice lookin knife too..


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

here are a few of My Kim Breed knives..


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Cold Steel 3in Recon, been with me a long time and is as strong and sharp as ever. Clips right onto the side of my pocket and stays there, I never feel it till I need it.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

I us a rat-3 from the Ontario knife company

MOLON LABE


















Rat 3 Knife, 1095 Steel, 8634






Share: 












NO MORE WILL BE AVAILABLE -- Ontario Rat 3 Knife, 1095 Steel, Tan Sheath 3.5" 1095 Steel Blade 7.8" Overall Micarta Handle Plain EdgE 










Price:

$54.38 


SKU:

OK8634 







Brand:

Ontario Knife Company 












Availability:

Discontinued - No Longer Available 













































View Details 




















Rat 3 Knife, 1095 Steel, 8634






Share: 












NO MORE WILL BE AVAILABLE -- Ontario Rat 3 Knife, 1095 Steel, Tan Sheath 3.5" 1095 Steel Blade 7.8" Overall Micarta Handle Plain EdgE 










Price:

$54.38 


SKU:

OK8634 







Brand:

Ontario Knife Company 












Availability:

Discontinued - No Longer Available 













































View Details


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

*I found this last year for $65 complete....*









Down behind enemy lines? Left to fend for yourself? These are the scenarios that inspired the LMF II. Former military man, Jeff Freeman led the charge to engineer this fearless new 10" survival knife. And we field-tested with the troops. This knife is as adaptable as the personnel who carry it. Use it to cut through the skin of a fuselage. Or sever a seat belt. Or egress through the Plexiglas of a chopper. Plus, the LMF II does a slick job cutting firewood and building shelter. The over-molded handle successfully limits blistering. There is complete separation between the tang and butt cap, so the knife absorbs the shocks from hammering and prevents the shocks of electricity. Smartly situated grooves and lashing holes let the LMF II convert to a spear. The low-profile sheath facilitates movement, limits noise, works for parachuting, and attaches to a belt or MOLLE vest. The patented, integrated sharpener means edge retention in the field.

I like this knife


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

My daily is a Kershaw Kuro 1835 that I clip in/on my pants pocket. I work in an office building and the clip isn't real noticeable and doesn't appear to scare the sheeple.










For field, well that keeps changing cause I keep buying knives. Current favorite is a USA made Schrade 497 that I'm just enamored with right now. 
Can't believe I'm more taken with it than a SOG Creed CD01-L that I gifted myself for Christmas this year. But my folks tell me I've always been... different.
Pics aren't mine, I picked them from the net.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I have never had one but know a few people that swear by K Onion knives.. Nice lookin knife too..


I'm fairly new to the Ken Onion knives. Slow starter I guess. Any way his name seems to be most often associated with Kershaw. So seeing his design bearing the CRKT brand is something new, well new to me anyway.

It's a good knife and the stainless handled ones come in different colors. I like the blue so that's the one I chose. The lower priced one have black aluminum scales and run about 35 bucks. The Stainless ones price out at around 70 bucks and are thinner. The Ripples are flippers with the IKBS ball bearing pivot. Which is very smooth and nearly effortless.

I've always thought EDC knives were almost always of the folder design. Maybe I'm wrong in thinking that...lol


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I carry two knives everywhere I go. There is always a Leatherman Wave on me, as well as an inexpensive Kershaw strait blade.


----------

